# MAC Artist's Petri Dish...?



## fafinette21 (Feb 8, 2009)

This isn't an actual makeup product but a makeup tool product. I had my makeup done at MAC for the first time a few weeks ago. I was having grad photos done and just didn't want the hassle/anxiety of doing it myself. The MAC artist had this little clear, round, shallow petri type dish that she put the products in that she was using (like prep+prime, foundation, paint etc). And I was just wondering if anyone knows where to get something like this? It'd be really helpful when doing makeup on other people.


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 8, 2009)

Look on eBay for "glass petri dish" they come up quite regularly.


----------



## MACATTAK (Feb 8, 2009)

Maybe at a craft store?  I always use the plastic insert that comes with MSF's.  It works great & you can wash and reuse it.


----------



## elongreach (Feb 8, 2009)

I got mines from ebay.  Just put in petri dish and you should get a ton.  I think I got 20 including the tops for like 8 bucks.  So if you use the tops and bottoms, that's like 40.  Plus, they are sterilized which is definitely a must.


----------



## fafinette21 (Feb 8, 2009)

thanks guys!


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 8, 2009)

Hang on a moment!  You're a fourth year genetics student!  You should be surrounded by petri dishes.  Go see your laboratory superintendent (not academic staff) and ask if they can order some for you.


----------



## fafinette21 (Feb 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_Hang on a moment! You're a fourth year genetics student! You should be surrounded by petri dishes. Go see your laboratory superintendent (not academic staff) and ask if they can order some for you._

 
Haha! You would think so, but they are usually covered in growth media...I might poke around and just casually ask where I could find some...aka "borrow" for an extended period of time.


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fafinette21* 

 
_Haha! You would think so, but they are usually covered in growth media...I might poke around and just casually ask where I could find some...aka "borrow" for an extended period of time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I was suggesting you get them to order you some new ones from their regular labware suppliers and bill you for them (or not!).  I didn't for one moment think about taking ones that were used!


----------



## fafinette21 (Feb 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_I was suggesting you get them to order you some new ones from their regular labware suppliers and bill you for them. I didn't for one moment think about taking ones that were used!_

 
Lol no I know that, a lot of the ones that are in labs are plastic and they come with growth media on them already even when brand new. I don't even recall ever seeing a clear glass one in the entire time I've been here lol. When we order lab supplies they come in bulk or you get a whole package of whatever you have ordered. So if there are any of those type floating around I would just take the brand new clean ones definitely haha!


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 8, 2009)

Any labware supplier will sell petri dishes.  The glass ones aren't sold in huge bulk packs because they're not disposable.  They may be sold in tens or singly (I've seen suppliers do both).  

Not everything your lab uses has to be ordered in vast quantities.  Take chemicals for example.  A little valinomycin goes a long way and it's so specialized it will be ordered a few grammes at a time.  Go ask one of the lab staff and I think you'll be surprised at how easily you can get what you want (yes, I used to work in a lab - both academic and commercial R&D).


----------



## fafinette21 (Feb 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_Any labware supplier will sell petri dishes. The glass ones aren't sold in huge bulk packs because they're not disposable. They may be sold in tens or singly (I've seen suppliers do both). 

Not everything your lab uses has to be ordered in vast quantities. Take chemicals for example. A little valinomycin goes a long way and it's so specialized it will be ordered a few grammes at a time. Go ask one of the lab staff and I think you'll be surprised at how easily you can get what you want (yes, I used to work in a lab - both academic and commercial R&D)._

 
Oh yea definitely depends on the product. Like if we get gel plates they come in like a pack of ten or something (by bulk I just meant like not one lol). My lab (well not mine, the lab I am doing my research project in) deals with human genetics so we don't really ever use petri dishes...I've never seen any anyways. I'll ask one of the PhD students, maybe they can find me some from one of the labs that deal more with bacteria.


----------



## Distinque (Feb 8, 2009)

i bought mines thru ebay and i also got a microspatula too from the same seller


----------



## fafinette21 (Feb 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Distinque* 

 
_i bought mines thru ebay and i also got a microspatula too from the same seller_

 
oh that sounds cool! do you remember which seller it was?


----------



## MsChrys79 (Feb 8, 2009)

Try here since you're only looking for 1:

Petri Dish, Glass w/lid, 100mm

HTH!!


----------

